# Synthetic Stucco Repair....Grrr



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok so I ran into my own shop. Whacked it with the door of my truck backing in. Grrr

Here is a picture!!!










Any suggestions for going about doing this repair? Synthetic stucco is NOT my thing!

TIA


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you have to grind it off to the stuff underneath so you can put mesh on the crack and start from there. I found how to fix it on youtube at one point when someone asked me if i could fix a hole. Pretty straightforward, but like any thing else ya know..


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Duct tape?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

JBM said:


> I think you have to grind it off to the stuff underneath so you can put mesh on the crack and start from there. I found how to fix it on youtube at one point when someone asked me if i could fix a hole. Pretty straightforward, but like any thing else ya know..


That was more or less what I was going to try. I assume that finish can be achieved with using a stucco foam float? Yeah....like I said....not my thing.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The only way I know to fix the finish again...finish the entire panel again, I've never seen a successful patch


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Synthetic stucco is a pain to patch. It will "burn" and you will always see it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Corner to corner, expansion to expansion or may as well hang a sign over it. You can't patch that, you can only replace the panel.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

crap....afraid of that!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's your sign.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Here's your sign.


lol....what would I do without virtual "friends"?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Just trying to help out.....or at least give you something to laugh about.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

That looks like just the trim piece was hit?

Use a grinder to take off the finish in the damaged area and feather it into the finish outside the area exposing the base coat and mesh around the perimeter of the repair.

Mix up some base coat and apply a patch with mesh overlapping the feathered edges. Wait a day

Apply finish to the repaired area trying to bring it level with the undamaged area. Wait a day

Apply finish to the entire area confined by architectural breaks as Tscarborough described

Alternatively you can apply the mesh at the repair and base coat the entire area (over the finish too) confined by the architectural breaks


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I ended up calling Tony the "Stucco King". I gladly paid him 125 bucks to fix it next week. Thanks for the input though. I'll post a picture when done.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You got off ez, I had that pegged at three fiddy.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

JBM said:


> You got off ez, I had that pegged at three fiddy.


Christmas Special JBM! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

12 packs work in mysterious ways


----------

